# Die vermutlich schlechteste Rolle der Deutschen Angelgeräte Manufaktur oder die DAM Prince Serie



## Hecht100+ (8. Februar 2020)

Die vermutlich schlechteste Rolle der Deutschen Angel Manufaktur oder die Prince Serie

Die DAM Prince Serie erschien 1976 / 1977 auf dem Markt und war durch ihren geringen Preis für Gelegenheitsangler oder Urlaubsangler bestimmt. Sie kam fast zeitgleich wie die Daiwa Silber-C Serie heraus und der Unterschied ist, als wenn man einen Käfer mit einem Porsche vergleicht. Aber eine Gemeinsamkeit haben beide Serien, ihre Farbe.


Beim Kauf eines Konvolutes war auch eine DAM Prince 1013 mit dabei, total heruntergekommen und eigentlich ein Fall für die Tonne oder als Teileträger. Der Rotor wackelte auf dem Gehäuse, der Bügel war krumm, das Schnurlaufröllchen fast nicht zu erkennen und der Seitendeckel eingerissen. Leider habe ich von diesem Zustand kein Foto gemacht, schade.

Nachdem ich ihre wenigen Teile auseinander genommen hatte, viele sind es ja nicht, war klar, warum sie schon damals unter „Billig“ fiel. Der Rotor wird nicht verschraubt, sondern nur mit einer U-Förmigen Klammer im Gehäuse gehalten. Kugellager sind in der Prince 1013 nicht vorhanden, Gleitlager auch nicht, nur durchbohrtes Ritzelrad und ein Gußblock im Gehäuse. Bei den anderen Modellen kann ich es mir auch nicht anders vorstellen. Das Kegelrad ist mit dem Rotor fest verpreßt und bildet gleichzeitig das Lager für die Spulenachse. Das Gehäuse besteht aus Metall, außer der Seitendeckel und die Spule, die sind aus Kunststoff. Das Gute an dieser Spule ist ihre Bremse, sie besteht aus zwei Matallscheiben und einer Korkscheibe dazwischen, die ruckfrei anläuft und auch einen guten Bremsdruck für ihre Größe aufbaut.






( Spule und Bremsscheiben )

Das Schnurlaufröllchen war dermaßen abgenutzt, heute würde man dazu „Chinesischer Feld-Wald-Wiesenstahl“ sagen, auch die Verchromung war abgeschliffen und an einer Stelle hatte die Schnur schon einen Riss in das Röllchen geschliffen. Ich habe es daher durch ein Röllchen einer DAM Finesse ersetzt, das wiederum passte.





( defektes Schnurlaufröllchen )

Da ich die Rolle jetzt schon total auseinander genommen hatte, war es eigentlich nur noch der eigene Stolz, das Teil wieder zum Laufen zu bringen. Also wurden die Gehäuseteile gesäubert, angeschliffen und mit Felgenlackspray neu lackiert. Die Kurbel wurde vorsichtig poliert, und der Rollenbügel wieder in die passende Stellung gebracht. Das Problem war dann der wackelnde Rotor. Dieses Problem habe ich dann so gelöst, das ich die U-förmige Scheibe ein wenig verbogen habe, so dass sie jetzt unter Druck den Rotor wieder fest an das Gehäuse drückt.





( Mitte unten Halteklammer des Rotors und Haltestift der Spulenachse )

Die ganze Spulenachse wird nur durch einen kleinen Stift in der Pinionbrücke fixiert. Nachdem nun die Innenmechanik der Rolle noch gefettet wurde und alle Teile wieder zusammengebaut wurden, läuft sie schön rund und ist eigentlich zum Angeln bereit. Trotzdem werde ich mit dieser Rolle nicht ans Wasser gehen, sie kommt so wie sie ist in die hinterste Ecke der Vitrine.





( Innenleben )

Die Kurbel läßt sich nicht anklappen, sondern nur komplett abschrauben. Dafür kann man den Rotorbügel in eine Transportstellung umklappen.





(Finessa Schnurlaufröllchen und angeklappter Rotorbügel )

Den gerissenen Seitendeckel habe ich nicht weiter repariert, ich habe, da sie ja nun nicht mehr Arbeiten soll, die Schraube einfach nicht so stramm angezogen. Ansonsten hätte ich sie von Hinten mit 2-Komponenten-Kleber repariert.





( Fertige Rolle )




( Fertige Rolle )


Noch einige Daten zur Rolle und zur Serie:

Die Prince 1013 ist meiner Meinung nach wohl das meistverkaufteste Modell der Serie gewesen, sie wird auf jeden Fall häufig bei Ebay angeboten, während man die ganz großen kaum bekommt. Die Serie fing mit dem Modell 1012 an und endete mit dem Modell 1017, wobei die 1017 ein Finger Pick-Up Modell war. Ein Herstellungsland wie bei früheren oder hochpreisigeren Rollen ist auf dieser Rolle nicht mehr eingeprägt. Meine Vermutung geht aber in Richtung Asien.

Meine Prince 1013 hat eine geschätzte Übersetzung von 1:2,8 und eine geschätzte Schnurfassung von 100 mtr 0,30 mm Monoschnur. Ihr Gewicht beträgt  ca. 230 Gramm.

Edit: Die Serie wurde bei den großen Modellen schon 1979 wieder eingestellt und bei den kleineren war dann 1981 das Ende in Sicht.


----------



## Hering 58 (8. Februar 2020)

Danke für deinen ausführlichen Arbeitsbericht.Die Rolle sieht ja wieder Top aus.


----------



## Minimax (8. Februar 2020)

Wieder eine tolle Rollenvorstellung, vielen Dank dafür. Jedoch:



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die vermutlich schlechteste Rolle der Deutschen Angel Manufaktur



Ich hatte als Kind in den 80ern die sehr sehr schlechte DAM Quick Pirate 1, sie war meine erste eigene Angelrolle. Sie hatte noch nicht mal ein
Schnurlaufröllchen- ich muss leider zugeben, das sie ewig nicht kaputtgehen wollte, aber irgendwann war es geschafft und ich konnte auf ne 
CS 30 upgraden.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Februar 2020)

Die Rollen waren halt auch konzipiert für Anfänger und Gelegenheitsangler...vielleicht auch noch für Kinder und Jugendliche.
Das gab es quasi bei allen Herstellern, bei Daiwa war es halt vorrangig die Apollo/Bronze-Serie. Diese waren z.T. sehr ähnlich einfach aufgebaut, aber eben ohne Klapperkomponenten und Kunststoff.
Als DAM diese Rollen Mitte der 70er rausbrachte, war die Technik schon einige Jahre überholt. 
Nur wenige kauften sich damals noch Rollen mit innenliegenden Spulen, vorallem wenn man mal bedenkt das quasi zur gleichen Zeit bereits zuerst die Shimano G-Serie (DAM vertrieb diese exklusiv in Deutschland, oftmals werden die auch als DAM-Shimano betitelt) und davon abgeleitet die SL erschienen sind.
DAM rannte zu dem Zeitpunkt bereits der Zukunft hinterher, ihre Rollen wurden Ladenhüter. Einzig die 1000er Serie konnte es etwas mildern, aber lange nicht mehr verhindern.
Die Marke hatte ihren Untergang bereits in den 70ern selbst in Stein gemeißelt durch Stillstand.


----------



## Thomas. (8. Februar 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die Serie fing mit dem Modell 1012 an und endete mit dem Modell 1017, wobei die 1017 ein  Finger Pick-Up Modell



und hier ist die größte ohne Pick-Up selbe Größe wie die 1017


----------



## Deep Down (8. Februar 2020)

Toller Bericht! 
Da muss man erst alt werden, damit man erfährt, dass das ne Transportstellung des Bügels ist. Meine damalige Skakespeare hatte das m.M.n. auch. Ich glaub die liegt auch noch im Keller.


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. Februar 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> und hier ist die größte ohne Pick-Up selbe Größe wie die 1017
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glückwunsch zu der Grossen, sieht echt gut aus.


----------



## Thomas. (8. Februar 2020)

danke, sie gehört zu meinen Frustkäufen und wird sich wahrscheinlich nicht lange bei mir halten spätestens wenn ich den platz für nee Olle Shimano oder Daiwa brauch ist sie wech


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Februar 2020)

DAM
ist mein Einstieg   
zum Angeln.


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. Februar 2020)

Bevor du sie weg gib lass uns reden.


----------



## ragbar (9. Februar 2020)

DAM Prince, meine erste Stationäre als Jungangler! Was hab ich mit dem Ding Forellen und Saiblinge gezogen. Die Forellen mit Kunstködern, die Saiblinge mit Elritzenpaternoster.
Meine hat sich auch nach einigen Jahren zerlegt, ich hab sie aus Ärger über die augenscheinlich miese Qualität dann entsorgt und mir eine Shakespeare Sigma 40,Japan, zusammengespart. Die läuft heute noch und hat unzählige Hechte und andere Räuber gebracht.


----------



## harbec (9. Februar 2020)

... die Prince-Serie von DAM ist mir nie aufgefallen, dass es sie überhaupt gibt.
Und das, obwohl ich seit 1965 angele!


----------



## Dübel (10. Februar 2020)

Hut ab! Auch schlechte Rollen werden liebgehabt!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Februar 2020)

... aber sehr viel öfter  einfach entsorgt! 

Fein solch' ausführliche Darstellung und schön illustriert! 


Rein der Lagerplatz aber wäre auch mir zu schade; in ein DAM Großmuseum gehört 'se!


----------



## Chief Brolly (16. Februar 2020)

Die Billig-Rollen der Prince- und anderen Serien waren früher oft Bestandteil dieser Fertigangelsets von DAM, BALZER, SHAKESPEARE und anderen.

Diese gab es mit Vollglas-Steckruten und mit Teleruten. Habe mit 9 Jahren in Jugoslawien so eine Ausrüstung mit Vollglas-Steckrute, Rolle mit Plastikspule und ohne Schnurlaufröllchen von meinem Vater bekommen.

Schnur, Haken, Bleie und auch Spinnköder waren dabei. Trotz auch für einen 9-jährigen ersichtlichen nur sehr geringe Qualität konnte ich im Hafen von Velj Losinj  schöne und leckere Fische fangen!

Als Vintage-Rollen von DAM benutze ich heute noch die Quick 444 und die 4001 in Lederoptik mit dem DAM-LOGO auf dem rechten Gehäusedeckel).
Von Shakespeare habe ich noch die SIGMA 060, ein toller Sound, wenn man die Kurbel dreht!


----------



## Jason (16. Februar 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Als Vintage-Rollen von DAM benutze ich heute noch die Quick 444 und die 4001 in Lederoptik mit dem DAM-LOGO auf dem rechten Gehäusedeckel).
> Von Shakespeare habe ich noch die SIGMA 060, ein toller Sound, wenn man die Kurbel dreht!


Geschmack hast du, so wie ich das sehe. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. Februar 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Als Vintage-Rollen von DAM benutze ich heute noch die Quick 444 und die 4001 in Lederoptik mit dem DAM-LOGO auf dem rechten Gehäusedeckel).
> Von Shakespeare habe ich noch die SIGMA 060, ein toller Sound, wenn man die Kurbel dreht!



Willkommen im AB und schön, das es noch einen Liebhaber alter Rollen gibt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Februar 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Als Vintage-Rollen von DAM benutze ich heute noch die Quick 444 und die 4001 in Lederoptik mit dem DAM-LOGO auf dem rechten Gehäusedeckel).
> Von Shakespeare habe ich noch die SIGMA 060, ein toller Sound, wenn man die Kurbel dreht!


Ich möchte die aber nicht als Antiquitäten bezeichnen! 

Ist schwierig mit dem Begriffen, wo das zeitlich anfängt und aufhört.
Alles was man gerade nicht mehr kaufen kann, was eben aus dem Katalog verschwunden ist, das ist doch nicht gleich eine Antiquität oder Vintage oder Oldtimer.

Ich täte Quick 4001 und Sigma 060 als die goldene Blütezeit  der Rollen bezeichnen.

Die Aufteilung nach Zeitaltern oder Epochen tut für mein Empfinden not, dass nicht alles wild durcheinander vermischt und dargestellt kommt.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Februar 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Aufteilung nach Zeitaltern oder Epochen tut für mein Empfinden not, dass nicht alles wild durcheinander vermischt und dargestellt kommt.



Hallo,

ganz einfach; von 500 v. Chr bis 500 n. Chr. Antike. Von 500 bis 1500 Mittelalter. Ab 1500 Neuzeit . Etwas grob dargestellt und ohne Berücksichtigung regionaler Besonderheiten .

Duck und weg

Lajos


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. Februar 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Aufteilung nach Zeitaltern oder Epochen tut für mein Empfinden not, dass nicht alles wild durcheinander vermischt und dargestellt kommt.



Seh ich auch so, beginnend mit der Grobeinteilung nach innenliegender/außenliegender Spule bei Statios, danach evtl. noch zeitlicher Rahmen (zb. 60er/70er/80er usw.)


----------

